
Another Fun House Language Called Context-Free - luccastera
http://hackety.org/2007/09/25/aLittleSpirographicLanguageCalledContextFree.html
======
comatose_kid
If you like this, check out Processing as well (www.processing.org).

~~~
fdb
And if you're on a Mac, you might want to take a look at NodeBox:
www.nodebox.net

(Disclaimer: I'm the author of NodeBox)

